# Hey Joe!



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

If you'd done your job and deported the 27 year old illegal that 10 year old girl wouldn't need an abortion today.

You should be charged as accessory before the fact and locked up with the rest of the criminals


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

Real Old Man said:


> If you'd done your job and deported the 27 year old illegal that 10 year old girl wouldn't need an abortion today.
> 
> You should be charged as accessory before the fact and locked up with the rest of the criminals


The rest of the criminals aren't locked up.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

ItsJustMe said:


> The rest of the criminals aren't locked up.


Fraid you are mostly right


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> If you'd done your job and deported the 27 year old illegal that 10 year old girl wouldn't need an abortion today.
> 
> You should be charged as accessory before the fact and locked up with the rest of the criminals


You forget criminals don't go to jail these days. Only law-abiding citizens who offend someone.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> You forget criminals don't go to jail these days. Only law-abiding citizens who offend someone.


Sorry I ve been working court security in DC for the last year and they lock up folks at the drop of a hat


----------



## AndyFrank (Jul 20, 2018)

Well hopefully open season will start soon when joe flops it all like singapore? I have a dread foreboding that illegals are just waiting for destabilization to start getting rid of **** (_i didn't know Y T was a censored word. Nobody's ever offended by it?_) and looting in earnest. They're attacking and looting everywhere they can get away with it and nothing has even happened yet.
But nobody appears to be arresting much? I don't think they will while biden is in?

They are setting up his departure this year now. You think crime is bad now, wait until illegal kamala or nancy pelosi gets in there.


----------

